# What foundation are you wearing?



## Ange1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guys! I loving my new NARS tinted moisturizer in Martinique! Perfect match, my skin but better look, and lightweight. I'd love to hear what your currently loving foundation wise, as I'm still in search of my full coverage HG! You're free to list what concealer you're loving as well.


----------



## Milegolas (Oct 28, 2012)

On a daily basis, since I just go to university, I use studio fix powder + fix plus (I don't like the powdery effect).

  	At night, I use lancome teint miracle, which I think it's perfect. It has a good coverage (medium, but you can build up layers), it delivers a luminosity to my skin (I don't like matte finish), but not a luminosity like if my face was oily..luminosity like healthy skin you know. 

  	And my favorite concealer is maybelline age rewinder


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 29, 2012)

Lately I've been wearing Mac Pro Longwear SPF10. It wears really well on my oily skin and is a great match. I work just 2 tiny pumps into my skin with my hands then buff it in further with a brush for a nice light coverage. I like my skin to look like skin and to feel like it can breathe and this foundation does the trick. I set it with Ben Nye Banana powder.

  	I also like to wear Mac's MSF natural on it's own buffed in with a bit of Fix+ It evens out my skin, provides light coverage and gives me a nice healthy glow.

  	For concealer I am using Amazing Concealer which is truely amazing! It covers dark circles and other areas of discoloration on my face really well. Applying it under the eye so it does not crease or settle into fine lines can be tricky but I've worked it out =)


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 29, 2012)

Mac Studio Fix Fluid Foundation and I'm loving Benefit Erase Paste lately


----------



## Shantastic (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm loving MAC Face and Body in N9. It's light and very natural looking. very beautiful. My makeup friend gave me a sample and I'm so in love with it. It's my skin but better.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 29, 2012)

For everyday my Cargo tinted moist. in Tan. and lightly dust my Cargo HD powder on top. For special occasions my MUFE HD, when I want to cover all my flaws and have a near perfect face.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been wearing Dolce and Gabbana creamy foundation like crazy. Love it. As for concealer, I love Mac select moisturecover under the eyes.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 29, 2012)

Chanel Perfection Lumiere  in 104. I adore it!


----------



## AishaArora (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been wearing Revlon colorstay Fondation!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm wearing Bobbi Brown longwear in 6 or 6.5 (summer color)
  	Nars TM in Seychelles (summer color)
  	Nars Sheer Matte in Cadiz


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't wear foundation or tinted moisturizer daily, but what I have been reaching for when I do:

  	NARS Pure Radiant TM in Seychelles (may have to move one shade up as my skin is already shifting to its winter color)
  	Revlon ColorStay Whipped Creme foundation in Caramel (I like it more than the liquid version)
  	Make Up For Ever Duo Mat powder in 214
  	Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet+ in #70


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been loving Smashbox HD in D2 since the weather has gotten cold. I pair it with MAC Mineralized Skin finish and MAC Pro Longwear Concealer in NW45. When I want to highlight using a Concealer I use MAC Pro Longwear in NW 35.


----------



## afulton (Nov 10, 2012)

Lately I have using MAC Face and Body mixed with a little Pro Longwear concealer.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 13, 2012)

Foundations

  	Makeup for Ever Face and body #12
  	Chanel Perfection Lumiere #114
  	Revlon colourstay Caramel
  	NARS Sheer Glow

  	Tinted Moisturisers
  	BECCA Luminous skin colour
  	Laura Mercier Walnut

  	concealers
  	Becca- Truffle
  	MUFE- concealer corrector


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am currently in love with wearing Estee Lauder Double Wear in Rich chestnut. I am a MAC NC50 for reference...and I have been riching for my EL more than any other foundations in my stash.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 17, 2012)

I wear Maybelline bb cream everyday.  MUFE Mat velvet in # 75 when I want to look like perfection.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't wear foundation and if I do I like Guerlain Lingerie de Peau.  I much prefer a light coverage so I use a BB Cream ( Clinique ) or nothing at all but a good loose powder or Benefit Get Even or Estee Lauder Double Wear compact foundation ( sometimes )


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm up and out of the house for work by 5:15 on most days and wear a surgical cap and mask for about half of my hours (I'm a pediatric cardiologist...no rest for the weary), so speed, ease of use, and staying power are highest on my priority lists.  For days that I'm not going to be wearing a cap and mask I usually just use a bit of Prolongwear concealer (AWESOME) and MSFN.  If I'm going to be wearing a cap and mask, I use something that has a bit more staying power like the new Revlon Colorstay Whipped Cream, or Lancome Teint Idol.  For non-hospital days or nights out when I want a bit more coverage I love Prolongwear foundation.  I don't use it for everyday because the application takes a bit more concentration.  It does have a bit of SPF (10, I think), but I find it photographs beautifully.  I wore it for my wedding in Jamaica - it was 90 degrees with close to 100% humidity and it looked as gorgeous at midnight as it did at 10a.m.  Even my photographer asked me what I had used.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 17, 2012)

i mainly wear Lancome teint idole ultra, when I want something a little more simple i go for MUFE f&B -but i was using a sample-which is now gone. So instead I'll use my nars sheer matte and touch up with duo mat powder.   I am waiting for the mufe boutique to open in SF so I can get a custom shade for the face and body formula....that won't be until feb...


----------



## Dee-Vette (Nov 23, 2012)

I wear Iman foundation stick in Earth 1, with Clay 5 as my under eye concealer. I love that it gives full coverage but can be easily transformed into a sheer finish by blending with a little moisturizer. I can't wait for Iman to debut her new BB Cream.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't wear foundation daily.  When I do wear it for a normal day wear situation, I use Iman Cream To Powder in Sand 5 or sometimes Mary Kay Cream To Powder in Beige 4 (or is it actually 400?  Whatever that darkest Beige is before moving into the Bronze range.).  For evening, special events, or when I want to make sure my foundation is going to have staying power, I wear EL DoubleWear in either NW1 or NW2, or EL DoubleWear Light in Intensity 4.  (In MAC my best match is NC44, for the record.)


----------



## Dee Moncrieffe (Dec 6, 2012)

Revlon Colorstay - Mahogany 440 
  	Black Opal - Carob

  	Set with 
  	Black Opal Deluxe Finishing Powder - 04 Dark


----------



## Dee Moncrieffe (Dec 6, 2012)

Milegolas said:


> On a daily basis, since I just go to university, I use studio fix powder + fix plus (I don't like the *powdery effect*).
> 
> At night, I use lancome teint miracle, which I think it's perfect. It has a good coverage (medium, but you can build up layers), it delivers a luminosity to my skin (I don't like matte finish), but not a luminosity like if my face was oily..luminosity like healthy skin you know.
> 
> And my favorite concealer is maybelline age rewinder


  	Use fix plus or a diy setting spray


----------



## auriannjag42 (Dec 6, 2012)

for foundation i use prolong wear in NC50 but i just bought NARS sheer glow in new guinea so i am going to start using that...for my days off or just a lazy day i use either maybelline bb cream in dark or either sleek bb cream in medium...i want to get a TM but i'm not sure which one i should venture into first


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been wearing MAC F&B and Ruby Kisses Mineral Powder


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm NW43 (NC50) for reference:

  	I've been wearing Revlon Colorstay Whipped Foundation a lot.
  	I also love my Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation and my Mac Studio Fix fluid for the winter.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Dec 10, 2012)

Stila Natural Finish All Day Makeup in J


----------



## avrilALISA (Dec 16, 2012)

Well when I have time, I use my Nars Sheer Glow in the color Khartoum.  For days when I'm rushed I use Mac's MSF in Deep Dark.


----------



## MrsDay (Dec 20, 2012)

I wear MAC Matchmaster 7.5 or Studio Fix NC55.


----------



## leahrenae (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been wearing the Benefit hello flawless oxygen wow (a mouthful) in 'so glamber amber' for almost a week straight. the ONLY foundation I've worn for days in a row. the coverage is light (which I prefer) and it gives the most beautiful glow!

  	I also like both MAC and MUFE face and body foundations (C6 and #18, respectively) - Laura Mercier and NARS TM (tan and cuba, respectively)
  	oh and NARS sheer glow is great too, I wear tahoe


----------



## leahrenae (Dec 22, 2012)

sorry...still getting used to the forums


----------



## leahrenae (Dec 22, 2012)

auriannjag42 said:


> for foundation i use prolong wear in NC50 but i just bought NARS sheer glow in new guinea so i am going to start using that...for my days off or just a lazy day i use either maybelline bb cream in dark or either sleek bb cream in medium...i want to get a TM but i'm not sure which one i should venture into first


  	NARS and Laura Mercier make the BEST tinted moisturizers! they both have a pretty extensive color line as well.


----------



## admmgz (Dec 22, 2012)

It all depends on the mood, occasion or how much time I have. I alternate between MUFE HD foundation in 117 or Dr Jart Black Label Detox BB cream. For setting powders, I use either MUFE HD or Rimmel Stay Matte. I've been debating on picking up MAC Matchmaster, Diorflash or Giorgio Armani Maestro but I'm not sure which would be better suited for my skin type (I have combination skin- oily t-zone w/ dry cheeks). Any suggestions or advice? I prefer lightweight products with medium to full coverage. I'd really appreciate any input! TIA


----------



## msjaim (Dec 24, 2012)

love lancome teint miracle and teint idole in bisque 9w.. i used to love bobbi brown skin foundation in warm honey.. but lancome has won my heart


----------



## mskita007 (Jan 24, 2013)

I need help. I'm NC45 in Mac. I'm interested in Estée Lauder Double Wear. I was matched to Golden and Rich Caramel. I have samples of both and like them both. Can anyone help me pick? Here are my other shades:  Sephora Matifying Powder Foundation:  D50 MUFE Mat Velvet +: 70 NARS Sheer Matte:  Macao Mary Kay:  Bronze 507 NARS Tinted Moisturizer:  Martinique Clinique Stay Matte:  Golden Bare Minerals Matte:  Warm Tan  I want Double Wear because it lasts longer w/fewer touchups (from what I've read). Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jan 24, 2013)

I wear MAC Studio Fix fluid in NW43, I switched from NC50 as it was a bit too rich 4 my winter complexion ... It is medium coverage with a natural matte finish... I also use a bit of MAC Select concealer in NW40 to brighten dark areas... I'm pretty satisfied with the coverage and how long it lasts


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 24, 2013)

Mskita007, I'm NC44ish in MAC and I love Double Wear.  I wear Intensity 4.0 in the Light formula and I recently got matched in the new Regular formula.  One counter matched me to 4N2 Spiced Sand, another to 4W1 Honey Bronze, and _*yet another*_ to 4W2 Toasty Toffee!  On me, I honestly can't see a real difference between 4N2 and 4W1.  I've even worn them for friends, one on each half of my face, and they think they both look great on me (and the same!).  I don't think that 4W2 is the best match for me, though.  I used to think that I leaned really yellow in undertone, but now I'm starting to think that I might have a neutral thing going on.  I plan on purchasing the regular Double Wear soon, when I use up some of my other foundations, but I'm still not sure which color to choose!

  	I guess I said all of that to say:  go to different counters and get a couple of samples in a couple of colors.  I pimped 3 or 4 counters and had a good sample supply going on for quite a while, haha!


mskita007 said:


> I want Double Wear because it lasts longer w/fewer touchups (from what I've read). Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## mskita007 (Jan 24, 2013)

@MACHostage:  haaaaaaa!  Love the idea!  They're telling me that I fall in the Intensity 5 range but I'm gonna get me some samples....lots of them!  Thx!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 29, 2013)

Right now, I am trying to finish off a mixed bottle of MUFE F&B in44/46 , but when I finish that I will finish off my MAC F&B in N&. They have discontinued the large bottle of N7, so I will have to decide what to do after that. I plan to finish off my EL DoubleWear Light in Intensity 5 after that.


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 8, 2013)

My old faithful standby SFF in NC 50 with SF in NW 43 on top or MSF in dark some days I wear studio moisture tint


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 8, 2013)

Today I'm wearing my newest addition: Clinique Redness Solutions in Calming Ivory (03). I wasn't in the market for a new foundation, but when I was doing the preorder for my most recent Clinique GWP, the MUA offered me a free makeup application (I went in early on Saturday morning with a bare face).

  	I am SO impressed with this foundation. The redness in my face always prompts MUAs to start with foundations that are way too dark for me. A very very light application of this foundation completely covers the red and gives me the even-toned skin of my youth. It's not one that you'd want to apply heavily because it's certainly not sheer, but it doesn't take much at all to tone down my skin.

  	My other foundations are MAC Face & Body C2, MAC Matchmaster 1.5 and MAC Studio Moisture Tint in Medium.


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't need much coverage all over so I prefer something lightweight. My favorite so far has been UD Naked. I have it in 6.0, which is a little too dark at the moment but it will be perfect for these warmer months coming up. I have some pretty bad discoloration around my eyes that's more intense than the average dark circle so I'm always on the hunt for the perfect concealer. Right now, my favorite has been Bobbi Brown's Creamy Concealer in Beige (the older kind with the loose powder underneath). I've got my eye on Bare Escentual's new concealer next!


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 9, 2013)

i can't use liquid or cream foundations at all. I like to use dior powder foundations and apply them with brushes to give lighter coverage. like their Nude series powder foundations and diorskin forever too. Also i like how Clarins looks on skin, very natural.


----------



## LoriQ (Nov 24, 2013)

I wear the new Covergirl whipped foundation. I love that you don't need a lot and covers well. I also love how it moisturizes as well plus it stays on all day. I do set it with loose powder.


----------



## Greenbelt (Dec 7, 2013)

I have just started wearing makeup again.  I recently bought Garnier BB cream and i use it daily.  When I wear lipstick and eyeshadow I also like to use MAC mineralize concealer NC45. 

  I was reading the thread about Olive skin tones.  I have always thought that I look greenish and sickly in the winter when I lose all my colour.  Do you think I should try a 'C' foundation?


----------



## afulton (Dec 7, 2013)

Right now I am wearing Marc Jacobs Genius Gel Foundation in Cocoa Medium.  I have been wearing it everyday since I brought it.


----------



## saralyn (Dec 9, 2013)

MAC's Pro Longwear foundation and I work really well together. Lol, I use it almost daily. I am in need of a good "night life" foundation, however, because I end up looking super pale and ghost like with flash photography. I'm pretty sure it's because of the SPF in it


----------



## lexielex (Dec 12, 2013)

Right now I'm using  Illamasqua skin base in 15 and Kat Von D lock it tattoo foundation in 66...Love them both. The Kat Von D doesn't feel heavy at all
  and it's  a very full coverage  foundation.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 12, 2013)

lexielex said:


> Right now I'm using  Illamasqua skin base in 15 and Kat Von D lock it tattoo foundation in 66...Love them both. The Kat Von D doesn't feel heavy at all and it's  a very full coverage  foundation.


   I have been recommended #66 and the SA in Sephora tried to force shade #71 on me (they don't even sell in stores near me). It is good to see someone co-sign on that shade (#66) - if your avatar is you, it looks like 66 would work.


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 14, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I have been recommended #66 and the SA in Sephora tried to force shade #71 on me (they don't even sell in stores near me). It is good to see someone co-sign on that shade (#66) - if your avatar is you, it looks like 66 would work.


I wish they had a sephora store closer to me. The closest one is about 2 hours away!


----------



## Beryl (Dec 21, 2013)

I never wear foundation.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 29, 2013)

Beryl said:


> I never wear foundation.


  Lol...ooookkkkayyyy


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 29, 2013)

afulton said:


> Right now I am wearing Marc Jacobs Genius Gel Foundation in Cocoa Medium.  I have been wearing it everyday since I brought it.


  I'm thinking about buying this. What's your opinion of it?


----------



## sss215 (Dec 29, 2013)

My new coverage is the YSL BB cream in dark. It's perf. I conceal  with my NARS creamy concealer in cafe. The YSL BB cream comes in 1 dark shade but it seems to work for a range of deeper skin tones and has correcting benefits. I set with MUFE super matte powder #18


----------



## User38 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wearing Lancome 24H Teint Idole.. lightest shade (Asia), NARS Radiant concealer in ivory, and NARS Radiant powder.  Will be changing soon as I am starting to tan a bit


----------



## lexielex (Jan 7, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I have been recommended #66 and the SA in Sephora tried to force shade #71 on me (they don't even sell in stores near me). It is good to see someone co-sign on that shade (#66) - if your avatar is you, it looks like 66 would work.


 yep that's me lol, its blends in well the base is yellow enough for me with a little bit of reddish not too much. I know when I couldn't try illamasqua I ordered two shades and returned the one that didn't work for me. I also googled swatches till I was cross eyed


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 8, 2014)

MUFE HD 173


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 10, 2014)

I've used MAC Pro long wear, MUFE Matte, Smashbox, Lancôme, Laura Mercier, Benefit, Estee Lauder Double Wear, Clinque Stay Matte among a countless sea of other foundations and I've finally found a drugstore foundation that has hit HG status:




  Covergirl 3 in 1 in soft sable looks like skin and is long lasting.


----------



## LoriQ (Jan 10, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I've used MAC Pro long wear, MUFE Matte, Smashbox, Lancôme, Laura Mercier, Benefit, Estee Lauder Double Wear, Clinque Stay Matte among a countless sea of other foundations and I've finally found a drugstore foundation that has hit HG status:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! I just went to Walmart online and read the reviews. They were all positive. They said, "Best foundation ever" and "Miracle foundation" Lots of reviews! I'm going to try this as soon as I can! Thanks!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 10, 2014)

There's a thread all about this foundation: http://www.specktra.net/t/183062/covergirl-queen-collection-all-day-flawless-foundation  





MzBrownBeauty said:


> I've used MAC Pro long wear, MUFE Matte, Smashbox, Lancôme, Laura Mercier, Benefit, Estee Lauder Double Wear, Clinque Stay Matte among a countless sea of other foundations and I've finally found a drugstore foundation that has hit HG status:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nars tinted moisturiser in  Polynesia  Mac  studio sculpt in NW50 Urban Decay 11.0


----------



## busybee (Apr 8, 2014)

YSL touche eclat foundation in B90


----------



## sagehen (Apr 8, 2014)

Today I am wearinng Covergirl Queen foundation (NOT the 3-in-1) in Q825 and set with Iman oil control powder in Medium. Trying to use this bottle up ASAP, as I will switch to a darker shade in the summer.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 8, 2014)

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation Stick in Warm Sand 2.5.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Today I'm wearing Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation,*in**Fonce*


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello  I often wear Chanel CC Cream which is really very good, perfect coverage and so easy to apply. There is only one shade here, soon Chanel will launch les Beiges fluid but I think this is very different from the CC cream.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 8, 2014)

Chantecaille Future Skin in a mix of Porcelain + Alabaster.


----------



## User38 (Apr 8, 2014)

Bobbi brown mu stick in alabaster..


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Bobbi brown mu stick in alabaster..


 @HerGreyness  How is the stick found? They say it's been reformulated, does it transfer as much as it used too?


----------



## User38 (Apr 8, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> @HerGreyness  How is the stick found? They say it's been reformulated, does it transfer as much as it used too?


 
  no, it feels lighter than the old version.  I haven't had transfer issues -- and I cried on it too.. lol.  so, it's wearing pretty well for me.  I also do not have oxidation, which is my nightmare.

  check out wayne goss video on it.. it's good.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> no, it feels lighter than the old version.  I haven't had transfer issues -- and I cried on it too.. lol.  so, it's wearing pretty well for me.  I also do not have oxidation, which is my nightmare.
> 
> check out wayne goss video on it.. it's good.


  Thank you!!!

  Excited!!! I loved the stick for ease of use and portability but...  it had its issues...  can't wait to get it again. Also excited for the new colors... Although I think I'm still #6


----------



## vannycul (Apr 19, 2014)

Iman clay 2, mufe hd 173.  I think I'm about an nc45.   Do you guys have any other options to try?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 19, 2014)

NARS Pure Radiant TM in Seychelles
NARS Sheer Glow in Trinidad


  I would like to try MUFE Face & Body in #12


----------



## sunsational (Apr 20, 2014)

MUFE HD - 175(fall)
  Lancome teint idole ultra - 510 suede c(summer)
  BECCA perfect skin mineral foundation - Tobacco(sienna in their liquid fdns)
  Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 114 ambre
  Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk - 11.5(summer)
NARS tinted moisturizer - Martinique


----------



## narsheroine1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nars Sheer Glow Benares on special occasions
  Urban DecayNaked Skin in 12.0
  Make Up Forever Mat Velvet in 85


----------



## Blaquebabe (May 19, 2014)

I'm on a broke highschool student budget, so Ive been wearing Maybeline fit me in 355. It's worked very well for me.


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

Right now i am pretty sold on the Kat Von D lock and loaded compact it's great coverage long lasting on your face and it's not cakey like a lot of them i have found. It's her tattoo coverage. It's 36 or 34 at Sephora but most Def worth the money I find myself only applying it once and not having to touch it up.  I am wanting to try Mac studio fix but i don't know what color i would be.


----------



## sagehen (May 19, 2014)

Ladies, speaking of Foundation, does anyone have any tips for traveling to the Southern US in May/June? I am looking at the forescasts and I am seeing high 70's-high 80's, which is OK, but I am also seeing upwards of 60% humidity on seveal days. I am currently living in an environment with about 16% humidity, and it has been years since I have been South in the spring/summer. Do you all have any tips to keep it on? Even brand / product recommendations would be extremely helpful. I have oily skin, so with the humidity it will be a challenge to keep foundations on for the days I will be out and about all day. Do you Southern ladies have secrets about primers/ powders / techniques?  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MAChostage (May 19, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Any advice would be appreciated.


  DLWw light for day.. and spritz with Fix or evian.  Don't powder or it glops with the humidity.   If you do powder us a very light textured one.

  Tarte  Amazonian clay 24 hr. ? .. it's a cream in a tube.. again, don't powder unless it's with something like NARS light reflective or HD powder.

  good powder for heat/sweat is made by Essence.. (it's a cheapo but great results):  Mad about Matte

  hth


----------



## sagehen (May 19, 2014)

You two ladies have been of great help - you confirmed where I was leaning. I don't think I have a match in EL Double Wear, but I was thinking about using Intensity 5 in DW Light, with their matte primer (have samples to use up), setting with powder, and touching up with Essence All About Matte (I just found this at ULTA - love). I will be careful about photos, but I don't imagine a time when I will be out at night, so the photo flashback is not really a concern (doesn't All About Matte have silica?). And on the one day I must absolutely be perfect all day I will spritz come Final Seal or other setting spray.  Thanks ladies. I feel more prepared now.


----------



## MAChostage (May 20, 2014)

Sage, the DoubleWear lines both recently added colors. Check it out.


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

I should have mentioned to go lightly on any primer because the EL products are a bit heavy and can get gloppy or pill.. just use lightly or skip.  In high humidity primer's become a bit complicated to manipulate.


----------



## sagehen (May 22, 2014)

I have been messing around with my ELDW / DW Light and various primers, and I have a question: does this statement stand for silicone and nonsilicone primers?


----------



## sagehen (May 24, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> Sage, the DoubleWear lines both recently added colors. Check it out.


  Thank you so much - I am glad you mentioned this because I grabbed Rich Ginger (old formula from CCO [the new shades are what didn't work so I was lucky to find one and now I don't know if I am still Rich Ginger with the new shades] - btw ppl are right about the old formula versus the new) and it is just right. I am testing it out now - we are having high humidity (for our area) and I am wearing it today for a day of housework and laundry. We shall see how this wears.  update - it wore well for over 16 hours. I really think it will work well in a higher humidity climate.


----------



## jPhx (Sep 16, 2014)

Dipping and dabbling and so far everything blends quite well.  So today I am trying out MAC F&B N7


----------



## queenkay8 (Sep 17, 2014)

Has anybody tried Sleek foundation? I'm NW47 and thinking of ordering the sample kit they have online.


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just bought MUFE 180


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Sep 17, 2014)

queenkay8 said:


> Has anybody tried Sleek foundation? I'm NW47 and thinking of ordering the sample kit they have online.


  I haven't tried it but thought about ordering it. Although, I've seen a few negative reviews on YouTube but I figure it's still worth trying, never know what will work for you. If you do end up trying it please come back & share your feelings about it.


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 17, 2014)

I am currently using a few different foundations. I like MAC face and Body on hot days, Prolongwear on average days, matchmaster when I'm going out at night and Studio Fix Fluid on regular not to hot days. My concealer goes between prolongwear and studio fix concealer. Matchmaster and Studio Fix don't need powder to set as they dry down to an acceptable matte not to cakey look on their own. I always set my under eye with mac Careblends and then over all dusting when needed with MSF. Sometimes when my foundations look a little to thick I thin them down with Face and Body.


----------



## jPhx (Sep 18, 2014)

Yesterday was a gorgeous warm autumn day in London (just 24° F), so prior to meeting a friend of coffee, I tried out the Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Oil free spf 20 UVB/UVA - Lightweight Flawless Coverage in Walnut, preceded by the Laura Mercier Foundation Primer, Oil Free.  Via light dabbing over the face then brush blending, a very natural and fresh coverage was achieved, although initially a tingling sensation started and I was quite aware of the make up.  Nevertheless this feeling settled after around ten minutes.  I only felt the need to dab once after coming up hot from the underground (metro) at the other end of my journey, but happily there was hardly an transference and the rest of the day went well without the feeling of glowing like a race horse.


----------



## Zebula (Sep 18, 2014)

I love Mac Studio Sculpt (NC15).


----------



## dgeorge29 (Sep 18, 2014)

HI. Newbie here. Living in the Caribbean so heat and humidity are constant! On most workdays I wear Revlon Nearly Naked in Cappuccino. On special occasions I wear Mac PLW in NC50. I have tried Sacha Second Skin foundation in Perfect Spice and Cocoa Beige but we don't get along. I love MAC foundation but I have a bit of a dilemma. NW45 is too red and NC50 can sometimes leave me looking ghostly or grey. Does anyone else have this issue? The Revlon disappears into my skin so it is perfect. Would love to try the MUFE HD....any suggestions?? What do you guys recommend?


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2014)

dgeorge29 said:


> HI. Newbie here. Living in the Caribbean so heat and humidity are constant! On most workdays I wear Revlon Nearly Naked in Cappuccino. On special occasions I wear Mac PLW in NC50. I have tried Sacha Second Skin foundation in Perfect Spice and Cocoa Beige but we don't get along. I love MAC foundation but I have a bit of a dilemma. NW45 is too red and NC50 can sometimes leave me looking ghostly or grey. Does anyone else have this issue? The Revlon disappears into my skin so it is perfect. Would love to try the MUFE HD....any suggestions?? What do you guys recommend?


  I don't have any suggestions but I want to echo your issue with Sacha Cosmetics. I tried Second Skin in Cocoa Beige and, while I liked the finish, it didn't get along with me, i.e, it transferred even when set with powder, and I just can't get a good color match. I tried a sample set that my mom got and Cocoa Beige is the closest.  How is MAC ProLongwear in NC50 as far as a color match - is that the one that looks grey on you? How is the color match in the Revlon Cappucino? Have you tried Revlon Colorstay in Cappucino (this would be a nice long-wearing thing for special occasions, like the pro longwear)?  I would say, based on the options you have given here, if you want to try MUFE HD, look at Cognac (177), and take a look at the NC50 thread in case there are more MUFE suggestions. Back on MAC foundations, have you tried the matchmaster in 7.5 or 8? Is Face and Body (maybe N9) too delicate to wear in the humidity of the Caribbean?  At any rate, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## dgeorge29 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Sagehen. I can get away with Cocoa Beige in Sacha. The Perfect Spice matches me exactly but after 30 minutes I look like an oils slick and I agree with you on the color transfer. It gets everywhere!! I do love the Buttercup powder and their blushes....... Don't sleep on their blushes!!
  I have tried the Matchmaster in 7.5 and 8 and the Studio Fix in NW45. I really like to PLW formula and the 8 in the matchmaster was a good match (Note to self to try it again!) I am wearing the PLW in my avatar. The Revlon Colorstay is waaayyyy too red in my opinion. I will try to get the MUFE HD in 177 the next time I am in the US. For the record the NC 50 thread is the most useful thread EVER!! Thanks ever so much


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2014)

dgeorge29 said:


> Thanks Sagehen. I can get away with Cocoa Beige in Sacha. The Perfect Spice matches me exactly but after 30 minutes I look like an oils slick and I agree with you on the color transfer. It gets everywhere!! I do love the Buttercup powder and their blushes....... Don't sleep on their blushes!! I have tried the Matchmaster in 7.5 and 8 and the Studio Fix in NW45. I really like to PLW formula and the 8 in the matchmaster was a good match (Note to self to try it again!) I am wearing the PLW in my avatar. The Revlon Colorstay is waaayyyy too red in my opinion. I will try to get the MUFE HD in 177 the next time I am in the US. For the record the NC 50 thread is the most useful thread EVER!! Thanks ever so much


  You're welcome and I forgot to ask if you have tried NARS Sheer Matte? I am assuming oily since you mentiond getting oily with the Sacha...  You know, you might have to mix foundations. This is random but a mix of Caramel and Mahogany in Revlon Colorstay might be a good match for you if Cappucino is too red (this would be a good longwearing solution).


----------



## caitlinx (Sep 20, 2014)

Clinique even better. Love the finish, just not enough coverage if I am breaking out.


----------



## exoticaspanish (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello girls!!! Someone PLEASE HELP!!! Will really appreciate.  I recently started using the foundations and im pretty new. My problem is finding the right under tone.  I went to bobbi brown and got matched with even wear golden. I bought it and came home and i realized its too orangish on my skin, kindda dark. Makes my face look like it has a mud mask. In the summer when i get really tanned, i can pull it off but still doesnt look quiet right. I ve tried loreal as well but they matched me with their warm tones and im not sure if iam warm. It makes my skin look too peachy. My skin does have alot of yellow but i dont think my under tone is warm. I jus cant tell. I think im either cool or neutral. Here is a photo taken in natural light. Please tell me what you ladies think? Am i cool? Or neutral? Or warm?


----------



## exoticaspanish (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry i forgot to attach this in the original post. This is a pic of my neck and face in natural light with zero make up.  What do you ladies think? I want to try revlon colorstay toast or golden caramel. Not sure which one to try. Any suggestions?  I really dont wanna go to mac and spend tons of money unless i first know my right under tone and shade. After the bobbi brown experience, i dont wanna count on the make up experts in those counters. Plus we re in europe and limited shades. Have to buy online. What you buy in mac and bobbi brown and these places in europe, wont accept returning if it doesnt match. I heard in usa u can always return if it isnt good on you. These are times i wished i live in usa. Even loreal and revlon cost 20€+


----------



## mango13 (Sep 21, 2014)

exoticaspanish said:


> I really dont wanna go to mac and spend tons of money unless i first know my right under tone and shade. After the bobbi brown experience, i dont wanna count on the make up experts in those counters. Plus we re in europe and limited shades. Have to buy online. What you buy in mac and bobbi brown and these places in europe, wont accept returning if it doesnt match. I heard in usa u can always return if it isnt good on you. These are times i wished i live in usa. Even loreal and revlon cost 20€+


  It's hard to tell the undertone from a picture. I think your best bet is to go to MAC and get samples of different foundations in a couple shades. In MAC NC(Neutral Cool = yellow undertone) NW(Neutral Warm = pink undertone), they also have foundations with neutral undertones. Undertones are important, but you must also consider the color itself because even if the undertone is correct if the color is too dark/light it will still look off. Also, consider your skin type dry/normal/oily because that can greatly effect how the foundation looks on you. If you have dry skin and get a matte foundation it can turn patchy. I've noticed when I go to a counter to get matched I almost always get matched to a color that is too dark, so the best you can do is go and get samples from a few counters and see what suits you, otherwise you are going waste a ton of money on foundations that are a bad match. A lot of people swear by Estee Lauder's Double Wear Stay-In-Place Makeup. I've tried it and it's pretty good. I'm currently using Dior's Capture Totale Triple Correcting Serum Foundation and it's really great for my dry skin, I spray MAC's Fix+ over it in the morning and it's stays looking great 13+ hours later and the best part of it is that it doesn't crease under my eyes.


----------



## exoticaspanish (Sep 21, 2014)

I have to point out that my issue isnt being unable to find the right shade of foundation. Its being unable to find the "right under tone" Even though im new to foundation, i ve tried a few which matches my skin shade except the problem is it looking a lil off being the wrong under tone. I use bronzers, mixing shades and so on to really blend it well. But im tired of doing that. I want to find the right undertone where i dont always have to run all over the house with a mirrow to check my shade in all lights and fix mix blend buff ugh!  Atleast i ve become an expert at blending if nothing else haha I have extremely dry skin but i dont have hyperpigmentation or coloring that normally we women of color has. Foundation covers all my imperfections including dark cirlces without having to use concealers or correctors.


----------



## mango13 (Sep 21, 2014)

exoticaspanish said:


> I have extremely dry skin but i dont have hyperpigmentation or coloring that normally we women of color has. Foundation covers all my imperfections including dark cirlces without having to use concealers or correctors.


  Dior foundations have neutral, pink, yellow or peach undertones and Make Up For Ever has a lot of options as well.


----------



## exoticaspanish (Sep 21, 2014)

Here I finally found some answers in another web. So im copy pasting it for anyone who might have same issues as me and want more insight. after reading this i realized iam olive with golden under tones  ......................................  Olive skin tones can vary. Some olive skin tones can be "warm" (red), some can be "neutral" (equal amounts of pink and yellow), others still can be "golden" (yellow). However, the characteristic that all individuals with olive skin share, is that "green" or "grayish" hue that can be seen radiating out. Olive undertoned skin is made up of varying amounts of yellow, red, and green pigment. Those with an olive skin tone, have "beige" skin.  Basic foundation color categories are usually distinguished by being either cool (rose, pink), warm (yellow, peach, or golden), or neutral (equal pink and yellow but minimal). However, olive colored foundation is, and should be, in a category all by itself because it must have that green pigment in it. No other color category has the green in it, only olive. Which is why so many women with olive skin have the darnedest time finding a foundation that works, and they have those same complaints that the color changes to pink, peach, or orange. Most makeup companies don't accommodate olive skin. The makeup industry is changing, however, and more companies are finally including olive foundations.  I had the same problem as you, foundations would either turn peach, pink, or orange on me, and that was because I finally discovered that I had an olive undertone, lots of green. If you are using the trick to determine if you are warm or cool by looking at the veins on your wrist, the veins for olive skin will actually look green. Since olive colored foundations can vary by being either on the warm, golden, or neutral side, for it to be considered "olive", it must have the "greenish" pigment for it to work.  If the foundation turned pink on you, the high amount of red pigment in the foundation neutralized the green in your skin; if the foundation turned orange, again, too much red pigment and it neutralized the green/blue undertone; foundation that turns peachy, here again, the foundation is neutralizing the olive tone in your skin. If the foundation turns gray, it is because the blue/violet pigment in the pink foundation, neutralized a good deal of the natural yellow in your skin, thereby giving you that "washed out" look.


----------



## sunsational (Oct 10, 2014)

Im loving Lancome Nude Miracle in 530C


----------



## jPhx (Oct 11, 2014)

Midweek I played around with the Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich SPF 15 in Warm Almond 6.5 with just a touch of the tinted eye brightener in Deep Peach 10, seen between the Maybelline Fit Me! Concealer/Correctors colours 30 and 35 (L). All finished with a super light dusting of Ben Nye Luxury Powder MVH-0 Camel.  All fun and games.


----------



## Narwhalique (Oct 12, 2014)

Wet n Wild Coverall cream foundation. I've been using it for a few weeks now and it's become HG material.


----------



## Butterscotch (Oct 12, 2014)

Alternating between Yves Saint Laurent Touche Eclat Foundation in BD60 and Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation in Amber depending on the occasion.


----------



## jPhx (Oct 14, 2014)

Today I tried out e.l.f Tinted Moisturizer SPF20 in espresso, a great shade.


----------



## jPhx (Oct 18, 2014)

A sun-kissed glow achieved today with the über pocket priced Sleek makeUP, New Skin Revive SPF 15 in Nutmeg, that has a relatively long-lasting oil free formula. Used over Sleek makeUP Control Shine & Prime, which is truly lightweight and applied with a brush, giving a quick and easy medium cover finish.  This economic base has 30 shades to choose from: Linen to Coffee Bean, so something for most folks.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 21, 2014)

I've been loving the Clinique Even Better Makeup SPF 15 in the shade spice. It doesnt appear too cakey, and my t-zone doesn't drip with oil even if I don't touch up. I only wear a little bit and spread it out in thin layers. I find that with a kabuki brush a small amount can even out my skintone pretty well. The only thing I've noticed lately is that if you apply this over an extremely mattifying primer it can look dull. It looks the best either with a mattifying primer and setting spray, or a creamy primer and setting powder.


----------



## shescoolie (Oct 22, 2014)

I am in love with and have been wearing Estee Lauder's DW in 5C1 Rich Chestnut. I have oily skin and I can wear this without a primer and with no powder to set and stay matte and shine free for at least 8 hours!  I alternate between this and Bobbi Brown's Long-Wear Even Finish in Almond 7. I have to set with powder, but I can also wear this one with no primer for at least 6-7 hours without getting oily.


----------



## shescoolie (Oct 22, 2014)

I also recently splurged and bought YSL's Fusion Ink foundation in B70 which I wear every now and then. It's AMAZING but still not better than my Estee Lauder DW imo


----------



## Jodylicious (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been really liking the Estee Lauder double wear, that's when i do wear foundation. But i mostly wear the Laura Mercier tinter moistrizer.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 25, 2014)

How did the Bobbi Brown wear? I love her line and want to try some of her foundation.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 25, 2014)

Double wear and clinique broke me out.  I think I'm going to splurge on the YSL and try Dior.


----------



## jPhx (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi  Jayjayy and all the Ladies,

  Yesterday I applied the Bobbi Brown ( Moisture Rich SPF 15 in Warm Almond 6.5) mid afternoon with the Fit Me! Color Corrector in the lighter 35 under the eyes, triangulating down towards the nose and out to the outter edges of the eyes, plus slight conturing with Sleek (the darker shade in the three pack) topped with a "natural" blush from MAC.  The Bobbi Brown lasted well past 23.00 hrs, so that was going on eight hours with no need to dab or dust 





 while maintaining a healthy glow, but today I might try one of the Sleek shades for a few hours again as they have a good selection and you can also purchase tester packs.  Although the Nutmeg is gorgeous, the Earth is a touch more yellow/olive and just as good ... however I am yet to decide.


----------



## jPhx (Oct 26, 2014)

So ... two swipes of Sleek MakeUP New Skin Revive in the Demerara shade had me looking like Miss Pumpkin and giving a whole new perspective of sunset orange. So that was quickly wiped off and replaced with the more tone friendly Nutmeg over their Control Shine and Prime that gives the most mattifying base out of my small collection so far.  I do like Sleek MakeUP, but the only down side is that I am always acutely aware that something is on my face, but I do not break-out.  So do give them a quick look, the New Skin Revive have quite a good selection, which I might have said before and also check out the tester kits that give five shades in a colour band to choose from, so you could get a couple.


----------



## Andyyyyy (Oct 27, 2014)

OMG so I all the way love the Becca ultimate coverage cream as my full coverage HG I lovveeeeeeeeee that stuff and I have old acne scars and it covers them right up it is just amazing lol


----------



## sss215 (Oct 27, 2014)

Andyyyyy said:


> OMG so I all the way love the Becca ultimate coverage cream as my full coverage HG I lovveeeeeeeeee that stuff and I have old acne scars and it covers them right up it is just amazing lol


  It is amazing.  It's my summer coverage when I dare to wear foundation.  Very lightweight, I barely feel like its on.   Right now, I'm all about MUFE Face and Body. It's perfect for me, non irritating as well. Works well with my concealer and a setting powder.


----------



## AnneOyer (Oct 28, 2014)

I use the perfecting foundation which I got from Gorgeousalley Foundation Collection. This is just perfect for my skin and it doesn't wear off easily. It leaves my skin refreshed and it has organic ingredients like organic aloe juice, fruit extracts and minerals giving me a natural look. It comes with different color from ivory, sand and tan that will surely match your complexion.


----------



## jPhx (Nov 4, 2014)

Today I ventured out in the Bobbi Brown BB Cream SPF 35 Dark, this also builds up very easily to give fuller coverage.  It's Ok, but I am very aware of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but not itching nor tingling.


----------



## makeup4mama (Nov 4, 2014)

My everyday foundation is Mac Face and Body.


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi guys I am trying to find a really illuminating foundation, any ideas? What are some that you guys like?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

NARS Sheer Glow in Trinidad is still my HG but I want to try the MAC Face & Body. My sister swears by it. I've just never had a better color match than NARS but then again my complexion has been rather consistent since I moved to FL. In NYC the difference between my summer and winter colors was MASSIVE.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> NARS Sheer Glow in Trinidad is still my HG but I want to try the MAC Face & Body. My sister swears by it. I've just never had a better color match that NARS but then again my complexion has been rather consistent since I moved to FL. In NYC the difference between my summer and winter colors was MASSIVE.


  Sample MUFE's face and body when you try out MAC's. I wish I did that before buying MAC's. MUFE is so much better.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

sss215 said:


> Sample MUFE's face and body when you try out MAC's. I wish I did that before buying MAC's. MUFE is so much better.


  I'll do that during the VIBR event tomorrow. Who knows maybe I'll get a new HG.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm alternating between 6 foundations at the moment;
      MAC Face & Body  C6  (use mainly in the summer)
      Chanel Perfection Lumiére 54 Beige Ambré
      Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet 70 Beige
      Chanel Double Perfection Lumiére Powder Foundation 80 Beige
      Chanel Les beiges Healthy Glow Fluid, 40 Beige
      Guerlain Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation, Moyen

Ther will be no more new ones on the horizon until at least 1/2 of these are gone.


----------



## jPhx (Nov 5, 2014)

A slightly ruddy sun-kissed day with MAC Face & Body N7 with just a light dusting here and there of Ben Nye Mojave Luxury Powder in Camel.  I didn't bother with contouring today nor the usual under-eye routine, but just a slight smokey eye ... tried out something of No 7 ,  I shall find the name for next time   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and just a neutral (and vintage) Clinique lip-gloss in Honey Bee.  Have a wonderful evening ladies ... tonight we celebrate the abysmal failure of Guido Fawkes and company


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm currently wearing MUFE HD foundation in N177 and I love it... No need for photo filters haha


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'll do that during the VIBR event tomorrow. Who knows maybe I'll get a new HG.


  I was so busy looking at MUFE shadows that I didn't even remember to sample Face & Body. I'm making another trip to the store before the sale is over. Maybe I will remember that time.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> I'm currently wearing MUFE HD foundation in N177 and I love it... No need for photo filters haha


  I just bought this exact foundation tonight! Trying it soon.


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 6, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> I'm currently wearing MUFE HD foundation in N177 and I love it... No need for photo filters haha


 I'm loving MUFE HD. I got HD FOUNDATION Invisible Cover Foundation in 180 and I'm in love


----------



## jPhx (Nov 6, 2014)

Yesterday, the Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation in Sienna arrived and  I am trying it out now.  For me it is OK but a little too bronzed, as if I have been sitting too close,  in front of an open fire for hours. It is probably better for evenings and going out, no blush needed today.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nars Sheer Glow in Syracuse but I'm starting to mix in Barcelona since my summer tan is fading.


----------



## jPhx (Nov 13, 2014)

e.l.f. Tinted Moisturizer SPF20 in Espresso 01115,


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ange1 said:


> Hey guys! I loving my new NARS tinted moisturizer in Martinique! Perfect match, my skin but better look, and lightweight. I'd love to hear what your currently loving foundation wise, as I'm still in search of my full coverage HG! You're free to list what concealer you're loving as well.


  I'm in the UK so I use Boots No. 7 stay perfect  with SPF15 color:  warm sand


----------



## Nyxamine (Nov 18, 2014)

I use Estee Lauder Double Wear Light. My HG foundation. I have combination skin but from time to time it gets very dehydrated. So I use it with my daily moisturizer and it turns out great! Not too heavy coverage but still evens the skin perfectly.


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 19, 2014)

still wearing SFF in NC 50, MatchMaster  in 7.5 and I just got the LA girl HD BB cream son of those 3, depending on the day and set MSFN in Dark


----------



## sagehen (Nov 20, 2014)

Stila Natural Finish Oil Free foundation in H, set with EL Double Matte Powder in Deep.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 20, 2014)

Revlon Colorstay...back to an oldie. Its not as flawless looking as the Clinique I forced myself to put down but it'll do.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 20, 2014)

^^love Revlon Colorstay.  What Clinique foundation is this that you put down?


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 12, 2014)

today i have on the LA girl bb cream in dark good color i'm thinking  not so good for oily skin tho....


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sold on Lancome foundation but love kat v d and Kevin Aucion's as well.


----------



## lexielex (Dec 21, 2014)

I just purchased Mac Studio Sculpt I'm liking it so far, this year my go to was Kat Von D and Merle Norman Aqua Balance. I loved the Merle Norman!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 5, 2015)

Ruby Kisses 3-D Face Creator in shade 11 (C8-ish in MAC foundations)


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 7, 2015)

I just got hip to Black Opal Even True liquid (which is actually mousse-like). I love it!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 10, 2015)

i am currently using mac face and body in C7 abd bare minerals medium deep


----------



## missp25 (Jan 12, 2015)

Bare Minerals original foundation in Golden Deep and Benefit Fake up in deep or Bare Minerals corrector concealer in deep 2 for under eye concealer.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 15, 2015)

Studio fix fluid in NC 50 my favorite


----------



## Jennifer Rosa (Jan 19, 2015)

My current faves are Bourjois Healthy Mix, Chanel Perfection Lumière Velvet and the MAC Matchmaster which i use to mix my lighter foundations if I want more coverage.


----------



## omninico (Apr 13, 2015)

I've been wearing Mac Face & Body in C5. With Nars blush in Portofino. I've been trying to keep my makeup as simple and natural as possible. These two fit the bill for me.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 21, 2015)

I am back to my waning stash of ELDW in 6W1, Rich Ginger (pre-reformulation). Such a good match. WHY did you change this Estee Lauder?!?


----------



## K_ashanti (Apr 22, 2015)

Switching between SFF and Lancome teint idole


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 22, 2015)

recently going between Nars Tinted moisturizer in Polynesia and Lancome Nude Miracle in 530


----------



## dgeorge29 (Apr 24, 2015)

Today, I am trying Black Opal Pore Perfecting foundation in Beautiful Bronze set with Ben Nye in Sienna. So far so good. My only complaint is the scent of this foundation but it goes away when it sets. As far as colour match I would say its is dead on. For reference I am MAC PLW in NW45/NC50. If this wears as long as my PLW or my Revlon Nearly Naked it's a keeper..... Love the pump on the bottle!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 24, 2015)

dgeorge29 said:


> Today, I am trying Black Opal Pore Perfecting foundation in Beautiful Bronze set with Ben Nye in Sienna. So far so good. My only complaint is the scent of this foundation but it goes away when it sets. As far as colour match I would say its is dead on. For reference I am MAC PLW in NW45/NC50. If this wears as long as my PLW or my Revlon Nearly Naked it's a keeper..... Love the pump on the bottle!


  Please, please come back and tell us how this goes. Everytime I see that new foundation I want to grab it but I haven't seen enough feedback yet save the Black Opal website, which I do not trust.


----------



## dgeorge29 (Apr 27, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Please, please come back and tell us how this goes. Everytime I see that new foundation I want to grab it but I haven't seen enough feedback yet save the Black Opal website, which I do not trust.


  This was an interesting experiment. The colour match was dead on and I loved the packaging. Coverage is light to medium. On the day that I tried it, I used the Becca Ever Matte Primer but not my usual MoM which seems to be the only thing that makes my oily tzone stay matte for a couple hours. Let me just say it was an unusually hot and humid day. The foundation held its own but I was shiny. I wore it for about 6 hours and it stayed put. I would not give it HG status like my Revlon Nearly Naked because after a while it felt like a mask, but to be fair, it was really hot. I will try it again under more normal circumstances tomorrow and see if I change my mind. So far 7/10.


----------



## neonbright (May 3, 2015)

Yesterday I wore, EL Stay in Place Foundation in Sandalwood, I put a little of L'Oreal True Match Powder #N8 on top.  I used Becca Ever Matte Primer in my T zone and it last 12 hours without having to pat the oil on my T zone.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 3, 2015)

Prescriptives Custom Blend (I know that's cheating), MAC Pro LongWear liquid (especially great now that the weather is warming up) and MUFE Duo Matte Powder Foundation. 

  I'll tell you what I am not wearing; NARS Radiant Cream Foundation. I made the mistake of reaching for it today instead of a powder because I was pressed for time and flustered. It slipped and slid all over my face the second I started sweating. Ugh… It's retired until October and I think I'll be replacing it with the MAC Pro LongWear Compact.


----------



## jaaasmine (May 3, 2015)

I've been wearing *Maybelline Fit Me foundation* and *Loreal True Match Lumi foundation* for lazy days where i skip sunscreen (because, this foundation has SP20). I have really dry skin and these two foundations give me the natural + dewy finish I'm looking for.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

I'm currently wearing ELDW in *4W2 Toasty Toffee, *but my HG foundation is Chanel Perfection Lumière Velvet.


----------



## Kisha (May 6, 2015)

I haven't worn a true foundation in awhile, but I do where Nars tinted moisturizer in Seychelles mixed with Orgasm Illuminator.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2015)

Anyone try that Lancome Cushion foundation yet?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 9, 2015)

I'm rotating between MAC Pro Longwear, Laura Mercier Supreme Foundation and Covergirl Outlast 3 in 1. The Laura Mercier is a tad red for my skin tone but  the Covergirl is a perfect blend very neutral.


----------



## sagehen (May 9, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I'm rotating between MAC Pro Longwear, Laura Mercier Supreme Foundation and Covergirl Outlast 3 in 1. The Laura Mercier is a tad red for my skin tone but  the Covergirl is a perfect blend very neutral.


  Which shade in the outlast do you wear?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 9, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Which shade in the outlast do you wear?


  I wear soft sable


----------



## sagehen (May 9, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I wear soft sable


 Thanks! I am pondering trying that shade, since I can't seem to find a match in the Queen collection.  Today I am wearing MAC tinted moisturizer under NC50 Studio Fix powder. I was in a hurry.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 9, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Today I am wearing MAC tinted moisturizer under NC50 Studio Fix powder. I was in a hurry.


 
  Ur welcome! I had a hard time trying to figure out my shade in the Queen collection so I ended up buying soft sable and tawny in the Outlast. I've purchased this foundation 3 times already. I hope you like it as much as I do!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 28, 2015)

I only have and use one foundation which is MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NW45. Although I'm quite satisfied with it, I think I'm going to explore other foundation brands once I'm finished with it.


----------



## jaaasmine (Jun 29, 2015)

Make Up For Ever HD foundation, Stila Stay All Day foundation.


----------



## mochaallure (Jul 7, 2015)

I am wearing maybelline fit me in coconut( the matte formula), mac match master in 8 and kat von d lock it.. in 71


----------



## sagehen (Aug 5, 2015)

Today I am wearing Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra in 500W (usually wear 470C but the summer has baked me to a golden brown I wish I could keep al year) set with Translucence Powder in 450Suede. I have Becca Ever Matte Primer on the t-zone and Hard Candy mattifying primer everywhere else. I am about to blot for the first time today (I have had it on for over 5 hours so far). I do not have oil pooling in places, no breaking up. I am loving this combo.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone try that Lancome Cushion foundation yet?


 I have it and found my exact match.  It looks like my skin but better. I am wearing 500 suede W right now


----------



## dgeorge29 (Aug 17, 2015)

I will admit that MAC Prolongwear is my holy grail. I recently bought it in NW47 after trying NW45 and NC50. Both of those were a bit off. However, I fell in love with MUFE Ultra HD in Y535 or 178. My skin but better. Smooth, flawless application. It does not do well in heat or last as long as Mac but i love the look and feel of it! Night time glam for sure!


----------



## LoriQ (Aug 21, 2015)

caitlinx said:


> Clinique even better. Love the finish, just not enough coverage if I am breaking out.


  Is that you in your profile pic? If so that's some flawless skin!!


----------



## LilySmith (Sep 1, 2015)

I wear Stila Natural Finish Oil Free


----------



## megzjada (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, I also love Estee Lauder DW...My shade is Sandlewood, It really keeps the shine at bay, and ones face looks good from application till end of day!


----------



## MsKb (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm currently wearing ELDW in *4W2 Toasty Toffee, *but my HG foundation is Chanel Perfection Lumière Velvet.


  What shade are you on Perfection Lumiere  Velvet ?


----------



## mskita007 (Nov 5, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am back to my waning stash of ELDW in 6W1, Rich Ginger (pre-reformulation). Such a good match. WHY did you change this Estee Lauder?!?


  How did the formulation change? I was just given a sample of Rich Ginger. It's decent, but a tad bit ashy on me. Bronze is too light and Rich Caramel is more red than I prefer once it settles.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 5, 2015)

mskita007 said:


> How did the formulation change? I was just given a sample of Rich Ginger. It's decent, but a tad bit ashy on me. Bronze is too light and Rich Caramel is more red than I prefer once it settles.


 Original Rich Ginger was an intensity 6 (6W1), whereas the new one is intensity 5. The original one (along with 6W2 Spice) gave more coverage as well, and it was a better shade match. The new Rich Ginger is too light / ashy, and none of the current intensity 6 shades (Sandalwood, Rich Mahogany nor Truffle) are color matches for me. All too dark. There is a huge jump between intensity 5  (too light or too red) and 6 (too dark, and every one too red on) in the Double Wear now, it seems. I was lucky enough to snag one of the pro sizes of the original Rich Ginger 6W1 on evilbay, so I am set for awhile.


----------



## mskita007 (Nov 8, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Original Rich Ginger was an intensity 6 (6W1), whereas the new one is intensity 5. The original one (along with 6W2 Spice) gave more coverage as well, and it was a better shade match. The new Rich Ginger is too light / ashy, and none of the current intensity 6 shades (Sandalwood, Rich Mahogany nor Truffle) are color matches for me. All too dark. There is a huge jump between intensity 5  (too light or too red) and 6 (too dark, and every one too red on) in the Double Wear now, it seems. I was lucky enough to snag one of the pro sizes of the original Rich Ginger 6W1 on evilbay, so I am set for awhile.


 You're so lucky!!! I'm struggling with Bronze, Rich Ginger, and Rich Caramel. I have all 3 samples and there's always that "something isn't just quite right" feeling. I really love the long wearing properties in this foundation, though!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 8, 2015)

mskita007 said:


> You're so lucky!!! I'm struggling with Bronze, Rich Ginger, and Rich Caramel. I have all 3 samples and there's always that "something isn't just quite right" feeling. I really love the long wearing properties in this foundation, though!


  I completely understand the "something's not right" feeling with the current ELDW shades. You may have tried mixing foundations (I used a darker, liquidy foundation with more golden undertones to correct the ELDW in Rich Caramel) but have you tried using a water based corrector, like MUFE? If you can find one with the right depth of color but is too red, there is a yellow water-based corrector that might help. I love the long-wearing properties too, but I have moved on to KvD Lock-It foundation. I finally found a shade in the new shades released last year.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 8, 2015)

mskita007 said:


> You're so lucky!!! I'm struggling with Bronze, Rich Ginger, and Rich Caramel. I have all 3 samples and there's always that "something isn't just quite right" feeling. I really love the long wearing properties in this foundation, though!


  I don't have a match in the ELDW range either. And I refuse to mix foundations. Welp.


----------



## sunsational (Nov 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> mskita007 said:
> 
> 
> > You're so lucky!!! I'm struggling with Bronze, Rich Ginger, and Rich Caramel. I have all 3 samples and there's always that "something isn't just quite right" feeling. I really love the long wearing properties in this foundation, though!
> ...


  same


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 2, 2015)

I've been reading through all the comments and seeing all the different skin tones amongst us. I'd like to share something with all you lovelies. I returned to the UK in 1988 from Saudi Arabia (our work contract was completed). I have an olive complexion and at that time there was not "skin match" service so my foundation ALWAYS looked wrong. Now I am 71 and the joy of being able to choose from a range of foundations that actually match my skin color is fantastic!


----------



## oliviablond (Dec 27, 2015)

Mostly I wear Maybelline bb cream.


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 28, 2015)

Exoticaspanish - Thank you for a very informative post. I have olive skin and the best foundation I have found is good old Boots #7 using their Match Made Service - Stay Perfect Foundation either Wheat or Warm Sand. I understand that Boots is now owned by Walgreens so you all should be able to find it in the States. This is the only foundation that I use and I do not use any powder, just blusher and mascara. Fairly reasonably priced and a little goes a very long way.


----------



## mskita007 (Dec 28, 2015)

I agree. I refuse to spend double the money to mix anything. I have found my perfect shade in the Double Wear Light formula, Intensity 5. It's perfect and has the right amount of yellow undertones for me. Finally!!!!


----------



## stream26 (Oct 6, 2016)

I have dry skin, so one of my biggest challenges in regards to foundation application is avoiding that cakey/powdery look. My favourite way of applying foundations is using my BeautyBlender, since it reintroduces some moisture onto my skin and applies my foundation in light layers. It does absorb a lot of product, but it helps my foundation look as natural as possible. I find that brushes tend to highlight my flakes too much due to the individual bristles itself in combination with the buffing motion, so I find using a BB-type sponge avoids that altogether. I personally don't like how I have to take extra time to blend out streaks with brushes too.
Right now I've been really loving the Too Faced Born This Way foundation, which is awesome for dry skin but anyone with oil should avoid it since the lasting power sucks. My dry skin has really been loving the MUFE Ultra HD Stick too!  An oldie but goodie is also the Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum, which to me is one of THE best foundations on the market right now IMO. I've had oily-combo skin before due to crazy teenage hormones (but I'm 19 now, thank god) and it was one of the only foundations that truly stayed on my skin without looking too heavy/


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't normally wear foundation, is how a lot of us preface our foundation picks, as though the skin-perfecting staple comes with a health warning. 
For me, a foundation-free face means skin that ranges from hot flash to fluish, so I totally wear it.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2017)

Glad someone bumped this thread (welcome Beatrice)...I have been getting compliments on my combo of the Black Radiance Mousse Foundation in Toffee, set with C8 Studio Fix powder. This was done in a pinch on a day I was in a rush but it worked out well so I have been doing it for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 28, 2017)

I need to check out this black radiance mouse foundation.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Mar 1, 2017)

I go between MAC Face & Body (C7) and MAC Studio Waterweight (NC45). I'm almost out of my F&B and am planning to get the MAC Next to Nothing Face Color.

When I want some type of coverage but don't want to wear foundation, I will cover dark spots with MAC Pro Longwear in NC45 and use a mix of NC45 and NW35 under the eye. I then use MSFN in Dark.


----------



## CBradley76 (Mar 5, 2017)

Now I am wearing Dior Forever Foundation in shade 041 Ochre.  It's perfect for me.  They have also added many colors to this foundation.  I recommend everyone to try it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 8, 2017)

Good to know about the Dior, I'll try it now.


----------



## GoldenHoney (May 31, 2017)

Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in 5.75 Golden Honey
MAC Pro Longwear Nourishing Waterproof Foundation in NC44
MAC Pro Longwear Pressed Powder in Dark Golden


----------



## CBradley76 (Jun 11, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Good to know about the Dior, I'll try it now.



just wondering if you tried the Dior foundation and if so what shade?


----------



## Trevoleen (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi lovely people I need some advice. I'm currently using mac nc45 foundation and powder but am experiencing a problem when I first put it on the color is a perfect match but after some time I look dark and muddy should I change my brand all together or change my colour. I'm really confused dont know if i should opt for a lighter shade or move to another brand please help me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 26, 2017)

Which MAC foundation are you using?


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 13, 2017)

I am still testing the KVD Lock-It Tattoo Foundation in Deep 76 Warm.  I can't decide if I like this foundation because it settles in my lines.  It's also kinda heavy and like most other foundations, doesn't hold up well on my really oily nose. Today I am trying it with her primer and it seems worse.


----------



## Emilywe (Aug 2, 2017)

Mac Studio Fix Fluid Foundation helps minimize the appearance of pores and imperfections, giving skin a smoother, more flawless look and finish.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm not sure if I've answered before but my current Holy Grail foundation is the NARS Sheer Glow in Trinidad.


----------



## CBradley76 (Aug 9, 2017)

Trevoleen said:


> Hi lovely people I need some advice. I'm currently using mac nc45 foundation and powder but am experiencing a problem when I first put it on the color is a perfect match but after some time I look dark and muddy should I change my brand all together or change my colour. I'm really confused dont know if i should opt for a lighter shade or move to another brand please help me.


Try Dior forever foundation. They have added many colors. My he is ochre 41.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 17, 2017)

Is anyone in the NC50 / C8 range wearing any of the WnW Photofocus Foundations? If so, can I get a shade rec? The recommendations of findation and on the WnW website were a disaster.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Aug 23, 2017)

Right now I am juggling between CoverGirl Queen 3-in-1, Lancome teinte Idole, and Mac Matchmaster.

I recently purchased some random Beauty Supply store makeup and am excited to try them lol Have you guys heard of a brand called Ruby Kisses?


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Aug 31, 2017)

I am a working women and I use foundation cream occasionally. For the natural glowing i use Maybelline BB cream daily.


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 27, 2017)

I prefer Vichy Max Factor. It has physical effects and properties


----------



## Angelina (Oct 12, 2017)

My skin is oily and sensitive, so I use Nars Velvet Matte Foundation.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 12, 2017)

Can you tell us more? I have been curious about that foundation. What shade do you wear? Do you find it long-wearing? Transfer proof? And welcome to Specktra.


Angelina said:


> My skin is oily and sensitive, so I use Nars Velvet Matte Foundation.


----------



## vita cooper (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm using KISS aqua beauty balm in Medium from any beauty supply store


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm currently wearing Bobbi Brown stick foundation 6.75 Golden Almond


----------



## theblendingqueen (Mar 29, 2018)

I am so in love with the newest Too Faced foundation Peach Perfect. Creamy texture, oil-free, reaaally resistant on a oily skin, natural looking and good coverage.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 16, 2018)

I usually use NARS All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation, it's really lightweight, I never feel like my pores are clogged with a heavy, oily product.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 17, 2018)

Today I am wearing L'oreal true match superblendable makeup in C7 Nut Brown. I like it better than the proHD from L'oreal. The ProHD is to hard to blend and doesn't stay around my nose.


----------



## imrobin11 (Apr 25, 2018)

I usually use Tom Ford traceless foundation and It is very good for my s[FONT=&quot]ensitive skin.[/FONT]


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 6, 2018)

*I currently wear Estee Lauder Double Wear in 4W2 Toasty Toffee. Since they added new shade extensions, it is hands down the best match of a foundation for me and my HG formula! *


----------



## sagehen (Aug 20, 2018)

Today I am wearing the NYX Can't Stop Won't Stop foundation in Cappucino. With the corresponding primer so far this is a win. Wore to a concert Friday and it was still on when I got home Saturday morning. I did not have to blot, nor did I have the hated sweat mustache (the women of a certain age know what I mean).


----------



## katesmith25 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mine is oily skin which secretes enough oil on its own so I use only an oil-free  liquid foundation or moisturizers. A matte finish one is great to go for  controlling oily shine and breakthrough shine later. Then I use a pressed  powder after liquid foundation to set it right.


----------



## rachelbird (Dec 16, 2018)

katesmith25 said:


> Mine is oily skin which secretes enough oil on its own so I use only an oil-free  liquid foundation or moisturizers. A matte finish one is great to go for  controlling oily shine and breakthrough shine later. Then I use a pressed  powder after liquid foundation to set it right.



what liquid foundation would you recommend? i also have oily skin and am looking for alternatives for foundation to try!


----------

